# *Update 2* Review: Dodo Drying Detailer & Dodo Protection Detailer



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Just thought I would share some thoughts on the upcoming Dodo Juice 'Drying Detailer' and 'Protection Detailer'.










Please note these thoughts are only based upon my 1st use so more detailed conclusion will come once I can try them out on a few more cars.

1.	'Drying Detailer'.

Normally I use Megs Last Touch when drying down a car, and I actually found the Dodo 'Drying Detailer' to be more effective. Basically this Drying Detailer has been designed to decrease the surface tension of 'sitting water, increasing its surface area and therefore making drying easier, with reduce chance of watermarks. It also contains agents that inhibit the effects of lime scale (which is great if you live in a hard water area like me), which means it helps to make water marks less noticeable. To use it, it is quite simple - just spray onto a wet panel and then dry with your dying towel. I tried it on a car this weekend that had little LSP remaining, so it may be my findings are different when I come to wash my own car next weekend. However I washed the car using the 2BM, then rinsed and sheeted the water off. I then sprayed the Drying Detailer on to a wet panel, and dried with my Sonus Der Wunder drying towel. At first I found it to be a bit smeary, but then it was only 5C so that may have something to do with it, that said it soon evaporated into nothing leaving a nice dry finish. The pictures below show it sprayed onto a wet panel:










This products has hydrophilic properties which means it reduces beading from waxes, however this is what will increase the surface water area of the sitting water, thus making drying easier. From reading through other posts, it would appear that this 'lack of beading' would last about a week.

All in all this drying aid impressed me, and it did its job very well. It also smells rather nice and reminded me of the Born to be Mild shampoo.

I will use it again next weekend on mine (currently with BoS on it) and my GFs car (currently with SN V2 on it) so will report back when I have had more time to play.

2.	QD Sealant/Protection Detailer

Right so using the same car, once dried off I gave the car a quick going over with Need for Speed using my G220 and a Megs Polishing Pad, as I wanted a nice surface with some LSP on it to give a good base. Again simply spray on and wipe off. So I sprayed this onto the panel, and thought I would take some pictures for you guys, but in that time the it had started to 'cure' and was a slightly hard to remove. However with another quick spray and this time an immediate wipe - easily removed leaving a nice 'wet' finish. Here is a picture of the QD on the panel.










So lesson learnt I continued to do the rest of the car in that fashion other than lower half of the near side. This stuff does give a great finish, leaving a lovely wet look and once I had got the hang of it very easy to use also. I would say it is easily up there with Zaino Z8 - TBH it is hard to say whether it is better or not as the finish is very subjective - I think this is where the pricing strategy will come in.

The reason I left half of the lower near side was to see how will it repelled the dirt - and guess what. - it did a top job when compared to the lower half that was not done. It was obvious which side was treated and which hadn't been. In fact given the state of the roads I would have expected more dirt on the car than what is actually sat there.

Again this product impressed me, but I am keen to try it on both mine and the GFs car next weekend.

And the finished results (more pics can be found in the showroom of this mini detail):



















Thanks for reading and watch this space for more updates as I try it on more cars


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Sounds good, but TBH, there are already plenty of other products on the market that do this.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

m0bov said:


> Sounds good, but TBH, there are already plenty of other products on the market that do this.


Plenty of waxes on the market that do the same thing as well, but we wax junkies seem to buy loads of them in search for the "crim della crim"  Nice write up, I'll keep my eye on this one!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alex, that A4 looks incredible to me - so that's a G220 with NFS followed by RSQD? Incredible...

Thanks for sharing!

I'm blown away with the glossy look it leaves, and the fact that you can do a whole car within 5 minutes! The dirt repelling properties are superb too.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

How did you find the Qd sealant compared to Z8, as in the amount of product you used.
Normally I use 2 sprays per panel of Z8 to start with. But find the pad starts to retain the product so spraying is cut down.
How does the dodo compare.?
Great write up Mr Haydock and look forward to your next trial. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

All well and good if you wet wash but that's been made obsolete in Australia thanks to a new technique and product that is nature based and uses only 5 litres of water to clean the wash media

Far smarter and safer than wet washing which leaves more marring over time than this new technique does. no drying is needed as the product leaves a streak free finish with no drying neccessary


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm holding off buying Z8 with these posts. Any idea on price yet????


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Alex, that A4 looks incredible to me - so that's a G220 with NFS followed by RSQD? Incredible...
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I'm blown away with the glossy look it leaves, and the fact that you can do a whole car within 5 minutes! The dirt repelling properties are superb too.


Thanks mate, yep it is good - like you say the car didnt take long at all.



caledonia said:


> How did you find the Qd sealant compared to Z8, as in the amount of product you used.
> Normally I use 2 sprays per panel of Z8 to start with. But find the pad starts to retain the product so spraying is cut down.
> How does the dodo compare.?
> Great write up Mr Haydock and look forward to your next trial. :thumb:
> Gordon.


Thanks - About the same or maybe a bit more, but I think this was down to the pre-production sprayer than the product itself. Wont be an issue for main production.



plankton said:


> I'm holding off buying Z8 with these posts. Any idea on price yet????


From Dodo HQ:

"The pricing is yet to be confirmed (as we are in final stage testing so things may yet change), but we will probably do these products at RRPs of:

RED SPRAY SEALANT QD

250ml - 9.95 GBP
500ml - 18.50 GBP

LILAC DRYING DETAILER QD

250ml - 6.95 GBP
500ml - 12.95 GBP

CLAY LUBE

500ml dilution in spray bottle - 6.95 GBP
250ml concentrate (dilutes 10:1 so this makes 2.5 litres of lube) - 6.95 GBP
500ml concentrate (as above, makes 5 litres of lube) - 12.95 GBP"

:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't see the point in this water dispercing that these products do...

If your car is well waxed, you can sheet it, and have virtually no water left on it.

Then, with a Miracle Dryer/Polished Bliss drying towel, you can dab what beads of water are left...therefore making less mess, and making drying easier.

After that, if you want to use QD, Field Glaze etc, you can, and just mist and buff with a fresh mf.

Just my opinion.

A4 does look superb though


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Mark M said:


> I don't see the point in this water dispercing that these products do...
> 
> If your car is well waxed, you can sheet it, and have virtually no water left on it.
> 
> Then, with a Miracle Dryer/Polished Bliss drying towel, you can dab what beads of water are left...therefore making less mess, and making drying easier.


You are right... but there will still be beads on the surface even if 95% of the water has sheeted off, and a dry towel on an unlubed surface is more likely to marr than one on a lubricated surface. The 'drying detailer' is a very specialist product for those that want to go that step further when drying... if you are happy with your wash technique then don't change it just for this


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

i had a similar view of this when i tested it but found that even after sheeting the water off you are still left with some areas that have water left. Just hit these with the drying aid and it destroys any beads and the water slide back off and then pat dry using your choosen drying towel.


----------



## Fray65 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Quick drier*



ahaydock said:


> Just thought I would share some thoughts on the upcoming Dodo Juice 'Drying Detailer' and 'Protection Detailer'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a rinse wax which there are plenty of on the market already.normally just dilute spray on wet car rinse again water just sheets off car surface leaving behind extra shine and some added protection.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Also what about if you are doing a fresh detail on an unwaxed or freshly stripped car, you don't have any LSP to help you sheet the water off with!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Fray65 said:


> Sounds like a rinse wax which there are plenty of on the market already.normally just dilute spray on wet car rinse again water just sheets off car surface leaving behind extra shine and some added protection.


Rinse waxes are different... those are really just concentrated wax solutions... like spraying liquid wax on a wet car.

The product in question is purely a drying aid and not meant to add wax protection. It is more specialised than a liquid wax with its limescale inhibitors etc. If the aqua wax works for you, great, but this is a very specialised product... an extra step before a pre-wax cleanser, wax etc.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

mattyb95 said:


> Also what about if you are doing a fresh detail on an unwaxed or freshly stripped car, you don't have any LSP to help you sheet the water off with!


That's true... but you would use more product so it's not ideal.

If you were stripping the car bare, you wouldn't bother using the drying detailer anyway as you can use the sitting water to dilute the clay lube even further and go straight to claying. The clay lube will be quite slippery and can be used as the drying aid equivalent.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> That's true... but you would use more product so it's not ideal.
> 
> If you were stripping the car bare, you wouldn't bother using the drying detailer anyway as you can use the sitting water to dilute the clay lube even further and go straight to claying. The clay lube will be quite slippery and can be used as the drying aid equivalent.


I was thinking more after you've clayed and then washed again before either machining or adding a pre-wax cleanser, I'd happily use a drying aid (use light touch now) to help dry before being able to get an LSP on. For some reason the water round here, unless I use LT, just wont soak up in my Der Wunder drying towels so whether there is left over soap powder (although I rinse several times) or too hard water or what without an aid, it just doesn't dry.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Epoch had a good theory that it was a build up of oil based silicones in microfibres that makes them lose their absorbency... try a new towel and see if it does the same thing. The drying QD will only increase the surface area and add some lube to the surface - if the towels are full of oil based silicone (from buffing certain products that contain them) then it won't help too much.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

^^^ wash your towels with a non biological washing liquid (Persil etc) a few times at 40C (slightly hotter than i normally do) then try them again.

I never wash my drying or glass towels with any of the waxing or polishing MF's and Last Touch never comes anywhere near my drying towels 

Ask Mr Bigpikle about the effectivness of my 2 year old Sonus Der Wunders.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

A cracking write up Andy. From your pix, it would seem that the combination of Dodo Need For Speed and the new Red Quick Detailer are a formidable combination - stunning finish!

I've just ordered a pot of NFS after seeing the glowing write up by Dave KG and reading your experiences of using it.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> You are right... but there will still be beads on the surface even if 95% of the water has sheeted off, and a dry towel on an unlubed surface is more likely to marr than one on a lubricated surface. The 'drying detailer' is a very specialist product for those that want to go that step further when drying... if you are happy with your wash technique then don't change it just for this


I understand that, but I simply have to dab/pat my paint to remove the water.

Yes, everyones techniques are different etc, and I appreciate that, hence why there is a market for the product.

I would rather have something to spritz on after the car is dried, ie. Z8/Field Glaze, as these are a longer source of protection.

Each to their own though. I am sure the product will be excellent, like the other Dodo products


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Mark M said:


> I understand that, but I simply have to dab/pat my paint to remove the water.
> 
> Yes, everyones techniques are different etc, and I appreciate that, hence why there is a market for the product.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what the red one does, the purple one is a drying aid, the red one a super QD/spray sealant like Z8.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll try and get some 50/50 pics of the the effects of the Drying Detailer and the Protection Detailer repelling dirt over the next week :thumb:



yetizone said:


> A cracking write up Andy. From your pix, it would seem that the combination of Dodo Need For Speed and the new Red Quick Detailer are a formidable combination - stunning finish!
> 
> I've just ordered a pot of NFS after seeing the glowing write up by Dave KG and reading your experiences of using it.


Thanks Yetizone - NFS is a top AIO IMO.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

rubbishboy said:


> That's exactly what the red one does, the purple one is a drying aid, the red one a super QD/spray sealant like Z8.


What Ben said... the red one is a spray sealant like Z8...

Dabbing is a much better technique for sure, but the lubricant is there to lubricate any remaining dirt, not just the towel. We're simply suggesting that *some* lubrication rather than dry towel/water at the drying stage will be better than no lube at all - but how much difference will be debatable. A really good wash and dry technique could show next to no benefit, but I suppose it is designed as a safe guard and to maximise the protection to the paint


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

^^^ Like wearing a belt... with braces


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> ^^^ Like wearing a belt... with braces


:lol: Nice one Epoch....


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

You can never be too careful.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> All well and good if you wet wash but that's been made obsolete in Australia thanks to a new technique and product that is nature based and uses only 5 litres of water to clean the wash media
> 
> Far smarter and safer than wet washing which leaves more marring over time than this new technique does. no drying is needed as the product leaves a streak free finish with no drying neccessary


Sounds interesting, why don't you share the new technique and product with the forum?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Sure, I am happy too. Tomorrow I will be doing a Ford Territory Ghia maintenance detail and can film the method and post on you tube for you's

Actually I am booked up until the mid of january and won't have much time for videos. 
Valiant, Boat, HSV Senator (commodore), Lamborghini countach, Caddilac interior, HSV VE interior care, WRX STI paint correction, enhancement and protection, HSV coupe4 monaro, Holden VT GTS paint correction, BF Falcon XR6 sedan correction, enhancement and GLARE treatment, Detailing open day at my shop and then I am free (for now)


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> Sure, I am happy too. Tomorrow I will be doing a Ford Territory Ghia maintenance detail and can film the method and post on you tube for you's
> 
> Actually I am booked up until the mid of january and won't have much time for videos.
> Valiant, Boat, HSV Senator (commodore), Lamborghini countach, Caddilac interior, HSV VE interior care, WRX STI paint correction, enhancement and protection, HSV coupe4 monaro, Holden VT GTS paint correction, BF Falcon XR6 sedan correction, enhancement and GLARE treatment, Detailing open day at my shop and then I am free (for now)


sorry, a little confused. will you be able to post a video as this sounds very interesting or do we wait til you have more time after your job list (sounds like your busy and some nice rides in there).


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

*Update 2*

So following my little write up from using these upcoming Dodo QDs, here are some more thoughts from using them on my own car and my GF's car this weekend.

*Drying Aid*

I have come to the conclusion that this is the most effective QD I have used in terms of drying. It seems to disperse the water very well and as per my previous comment, and I'm not sure whether this is to do with it being cold at the moment (about 7 degrees today), but the product appears streaky however this soon evaporates in to a perfect dry finish - so no problems.

This was the bonnet before the Drying Aid, just a bit of surface water left from the rinse (not sure why the beads look flat, as the LSP is still holding up well - the beads after the rinse were much 'beadier'):










Then a spray of the drying aid - water dispersed:










The a nice dry panel:










I was intrigued about the hydrophilic properties of this QD so I sprayed some onto half of my roof and dried the panel, but left the other panel untouched then rinsed again.

A spray of the Drying Detailer:










Here is the panel that used the Drying Detailer:










Here is the other half, that I didn't use the Drying Detailer on:










So as you can see there is a clear difference in the beading on the half that the drying aid has been used.

*Protection Detailer.*

So once I had washed and dried the cars, it was time to treat them to some Red Mist.

Here is mine after a 'going-over' with the Protection Detailer, and as last week one or two sprays saw a panel good (depending on its size):



















I have deliberately left half my rear bumper and 'strips' on the lower O/S rear and N/S front to see how it repels the dirt compared to treated areas (updates to come).

Here are a few before and afters of my GFs car:

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










A few more afters:




























My car only saw a coat of BoS about 2 weeks ago, and whilst I felt the Protection Detailer did add to the looks on my A3 it wasn't as noticeable as when I applied it to my GFs VW Fox, which saw a coat of SN about 6 weeks ago (it is due a polish soon anyway). All in all this product has really impressed me, and price correctly I think it will do very well indeed.

More updates to follow and hopefully some beading pics :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks for the updates - the Fox seems to show a significant improvement in gloss and sharp reflections after the Red Mist 

Can you get some daily pics of the test areas on your car if possible? I know its a lot to ask but a week will probably have far too much dirt to show any difference in these conditions :thumb:

still havent done a full 2BM wash on mine so havent tried them out yet


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers mate and I'll see what I can do :thumb:


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

The difference on the fox is impressive to say the least, i saw (and sniffed) both products at the Surrey meets a few weeks back and its good to see that they are holding up to the claims of DoDo Dom!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks and yes it did really enhance the fox, it did add to my A3 but unfortunately I got no before pics to show this, although as I said it wasn't as noticeable as on the Fox but then it had only had a coat of BoS a couple of weeks ago so that may have something to do with it.

I am hoping to get it on a car with no LSP in the next couple of weeks to see how it holds out on its own :thumb:


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> I am hoping to get it on a car with no LSP in the next couple of weeks to see how it holds out on its own :thumb:


I stuck some on half of the wifes bonnet after claying it to test the B**n S****y clay lube. Seems to be holding up well after nrly 4 weeks althought its beading and shete isnt quite as good as the side sat on top of SN.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

dotnetdave said:


> I stuck some on half of the wifes bonnet after claying it to test the B**n S****y clay lube. Seems to be holding up well after nrly 4 weeks althought its beading and shete isnt quite as good as the side sat on top of SN.


Thanks for the feedback and guess that is to be expected.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

That is a good update for sure.

Good to see that the drying aid is increasing the beading, not reducing it, as was first stated in this thread. Hence my reply 

The Red Mist looks to be a winner for sure.

I must admit, the beading of the BOS after 2 weeks is looking pretty poor. That is a roof shot by the looks of things, and it is somewhere where you would expect it to bead the best.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Mark M said:


> I must admit, the beading of the BOS after 2 weeks is looking pretty poor. That is a roof shot by the looks of things, and it is somewhere where you would expect it to bead the best.


TBH mate I think it was just the way the water must have fallen, as when it rained on the roof later I got this (Camera Phone):










Beading is spot on IME :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Right here a is a slight update:-

Firstly here are a few pics from this morning showing the Protection Detailer repelling the dirt. As you can see the area from the wheel arch to a couple of inches to the right of the door has been treated and it is clearly cleaner than the areas either side that only have the BoS:



















Here are a few beading pics from the Fox also:




























More updates to come...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks :thumb:

looks very impressive and certainly a useful side effect o the product. Hope to finally get a chance to get it on my cars on Friday/Saturday


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers. I have checked again this morning and it is quite clear that it makes a difference. On the un-treated part there is more dirty road-spray than the treated part.

The near side is even more obvious. I'll try and get a pic but due to where it is parked at work it makes it hard to do that, and it is dark by the time I leave so I struggle to get a decent pic - but there is quite a clear line between the two areas.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Here are a couple more pics of the area that has been treated between the arch and door - you can see quite clearly how well it has repelled the dirt (camera pics sorry):


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

*Durability Tests*

I am keen to see how durable Red Mist is so using my neighbours car which hasnt had any LSP since I used Dodo NFS on it during the summer, so no protection on it now. I gave it a good wash with a strong solution of APC (2BM of course), a quick clay with Sonus Green, then used Lime Prime and a Megs Polishing Pad with my G220 to prep the paint. Then gave it a good wipe down with the Red Mist. Certainly looks great for a quick tidy up and I do hoenstly think the Red Mist added something over the Lime Prime.

So here are a couple of before and afters, and now all I need to do is keep an eye on it to see how it holds up. I will report back:

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Watch this space...


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice job, red mist does leave a good finish, still holding up well on the wifes Fiesta bonnet after 2 wks.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Nice job, red mist does leave a good finish, still holding up well on the wifes Fiesta bonnet after 2 wks.


Thanks and that is useful to know as it will be probably 2 weeks before I get chance to clean this one up.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Just to report back the Red Mist on the MG is holding up well after 4 weeks. I will try and get some pics if I can.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looking good Alex


----------

